

Node.x: node.js on steroids. Plus some. - nateberkopec
http://purplefox.github.com/node.x/

======
marakfires
This isn't node.js and it certainly isn't "node.js on steroids". It is some
half-baked JAVA application.

Don't advertise something as something it is not just to steal the positive
press and image of other people's hard work.

